# Redboy Jocko Jeep Anyone know history of line



## jayorban (Apr 9, 2008)

Redboy Jocko Jeep Anyone know history of that partcular line thats what my dog is champion bloodline.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

you would get alot more responses in the Bloodline Discussion forum with this question.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

redboy jocko and jeep are all different lines, they are game lines that originated with pit dogs im sure someone mor knowledgeable can help you with the history but i personally love these type of dogs i own a jeep female myself. lots of energy deffinately not a dog you should own if your lazy honestly if you cant put at least 2hours a day into exercising your dog, you and your dog are not gunna be very happy 2gether


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Those are all different dogs lol
Jocko
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [392] :: CHAVIS' JOCKO (4XW)
Jocko History
http://www.riospitbull.com/bloodlines.htm (you have to scroll way down the page, some good info at this site though)
Redboy
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [60] :: BASS' TRAMP RED BOY (3XW)
Redboy History
Bass' Tramp Red Boy - Bass' Tramp Red Boy Pit Bull Gallery
Jeep
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [2] :: CRENSHAW'S JEEP (4XW)
Jeeps History
Crenshaw's (Garrett's) CH. Jeep ROM


----------



## keyongates3 (Dec 23, 2021)

It's bull Dawgs season
*Game 🐕 History.*


----------

